# Salary of University Academic Positions in the UAE



## Peter_Harry

I have just finished my PhD in one of the physical/natural sciences and now applying for lecturing positions, post-doc research positions and assistant professor positions in the UAE. This includes Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Sharjah and Al Ain.

My question to all of you is:

How much does an Assistant Professor or scientific researchers (Post-docs) make in the UAE ?

What are the average salaries of people holding PhDs from Europe or the US and working in academic teaching positions?

I searched all over the internet, and the best I have found was the following article:

Academics in the Desert
News and commentary on education in the UAE

(I am not able to post the web-link yet, since I just joined this forum)

But this was from 2010 and we are now in 2016. The web link claims back in 2010 an average salary of

15000 - 20000 AED for academic teaching positions and assistant professors. Is this still the case in 2016 or has it increased?


----------



## alixy007

This is what Masdar institute offers for an engineering postdoc. Not mouthwatering! 

The position offers a very competitive tax-free salary package (US $70K - $80K per year), full health insurance coverage, and one economy class airline ticket annually to the candidate’s home country.


----------



## Armin_mne

I don't think Masdar will hire more postdoc since they are firing some that they already have. But you can try . That is not so bad salary alixy, what are the other institutes offers?


----------

